# Playing games at max settings... what do I need?



## ILLigitt (Sep 15, 2005)

I realize the difference between WoW at max settings, and something like Crysis at max settings, is quite a bit different, so I'm making WoW a separate question (as that's what I play the most anyway)

What do I need to play WoW at max settings? What's more important: getting a dual core processor, or upgrading my video card (right now I'm using a GeForce 6600 and an AMD Athlon 64 3200+)? What do you recommend I do for both, for max WoW settings? Anything else I need to consider upgrading (my power supply is a 500 watt--I think)?

Aside from that, what do I need if I want to play some more demanding games at max settings (i.e. Bioshock, Crysis, etc.)?


----------



## prefectfloyd (Jun 8, 2008)

I'm not sure about WoW at max settings, but if its like any other online game; your mileage can vary. Maybe someone more knowledgable than I can speak out.
But in the interim please answer some questions.
1. What resolution do you play at?
2. How do you play? With a lot of people or solo?

Bioshock, Crysis, et cetera will require some real beef to run. What is your budget?


----------



## ILLigitt (Sep 15, 2005)

prefectfloyd said:


> I'm not sure about WoW at max settings, but if its like any other online game; your mileage can vary. Maybe someone more knowledgable than I can speak out.
> But in the interim please answer some questions.
> 1. What resolution do you play at?
> 2. How do you play? With a lot of people or solo?
> ...


Pretend my budget doesn't matter :laugh: I'm patient, and don't mind saving my money for the real beef. I'm interested in completely optimizing my comp.

I play at 1280x1024, and plan on raiding when I get my new toon to 70. I don't remember exactly what kind of FPS I was getting back when I used to raid (I was using the same system), but it was definitely below 30, and probably below 20 during some of the "busier" encounters.

EDIT: I was wrong about my video card, btw. It's a GeForce 7300 GS.

2ND EDIT: I'm playing WoW right now, questing in Searing Gorge, and dancing between 15-25 FPS. :-/


----------



## patriothntr (May 29, 2008)

Okay, right now I would say your video card is holding you back...hardcore...The cheapest thing for now would be to upgrade your GPU...

If it's an AGP card, I would be getting a new board, card, the whole works. If you have a PCI express x16, then maybe you can go for a card for now, and upgrade other stuff later...I just have a hard time pouring money into an AGP card when you know it's a dying slot. 

I have attached an article below about something similar...again, I would NOT get another AGP card for my computer...they're expensive, and it's a dying slot. 

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/ati-agp-3850-agp,1939.html


----------



## ILLigitt (Sep 15, 2005)

patriothntr said:


> Okay, right now I would say your video card is holding you back...hardcore...The cheapest thing for now would be to upgrade your GPU...
> 
> If it's an AGP card, I would be getting a new board, card, the whole works. If you have a PCI express x16, then maybe you can go for a card for now, and upgrade other stuff later...I just have a hard time pouring money into an AGP card when you know it's a dying slot.
> 
> ...


It's a PCI express (my first post is wrong, btw, I have a 7300 GS).


----------



## patriothntr (May 29, 2008)

Okay, then I would definitely be looking at a new graphics card...I've seen 8800GTs going for 130 after rebates. 

If you read the review, it sounds like you could get away with just the card for WOW...the CPU for physics in games, and possibly upgrade your PSU if it is an off-brand. a quality 500w PSU can drive a 8800gt, but not a cheapo. 

Posting your full system specs can help ID what the best bang for your buck would be...knowing the PSU type, MoBo, RAM, etc...the more info the better...also, having some idea of a budget is also useful, as it helps focus peoples attention on good price/performance parts. 

~P


----------



## ILLigitt (Sep 15, 2005)

If I were to get ONE upgrade (between CPU and graphics card, I'm assuming), what would give me the biggest performance boost?

Is my video card holding me back more than my single-core processor?


----------



## patriothntr (May 29, 2008)

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/cpu-gpu-upgrade,1928-20.html

I would say that you would be better off upgrading your VGA


----------



## shiftytech (Jul 9, 2008)

I am running an AMD Dual Core Opteron (socket 939) @ 2.0ghz. I have 2gb of DDR400, and i'm running an 8800gt on a 400W PSU, and I can run newer games on 1920x1200 and average anywhere between 50-150fps(eg, CS:Source, TF2). No matter what video card you have, if your processor isn't any good, you're never going to get good frame rates. If you are running a 7300gs (i'm skimming through all of these posts.. if i've missed something, let me know) with a quad core processor, you're going to be able to use your video card to it's fullest potential. If you're running a Pentium 4 @ 2.0ghz, you're going to be struggling to keep your framerate up, even with a good video card. My advice, I would upgrade your processor first, then look to see how good of a video card you can afford.


----------



## patriothntr (May 29, 2008)

He's running an athlon 3200+ ....and the video card is definitely the bottleneck atm. take a look at the article I posted...video can really hold you back in modern games...


----------



## Killer Squirrel (Mar 12, 2008)

I have a Gigabyte 3870 512mb running at max settings at 1680x1050 and its between 40-60, which is good enough for WOW.

A Gigabyte 3870 costs around £100-£130


----------



## jumbo1990ny (Jun 18, 2008)

FIrst of all WOW is not a good game in terms of graphics since most role playing strategy games dont really bring out the power of a graphics card...I mean in this case yes since your gfx card is quite in the low end...but I'd say save up the money to ugprade both processor and card ...mite as well do a full job in upgrading than a half *** one.


----------



## Killer Squirrel (Mar 12, 2008)

I can play half life 2 at full graphics at 1680x1050 at around 50-60fps on my Gigabyte 3870


----------



## shiftytech (Jul 9, 2008)

That 3870 is pretty pricey if it's only getting you 40-60fps, I purchased my 8800GT for $149USD


----------



## patriothntr (May 29, 2008)

well jumbo, you can always do one then the other


----------

